# TRT cost



## Mensa273 (Nov 28, 2014)

I was considering trt but I hear it's expensive.  My insurance will not cover this.   What is the usual cost, start up, medication ect?


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've been on trt for more than 3 years without insurance.  Testosterone, Adex (for E2 control), hcg including pins and needles are actually all very affordable.  As typical  trt dose weekly is in the 100mg - 200mg range.  It should not cost more than $100 per month including dr visit averaged over 3 months (will cost more the 1st month of course as you pay for things up front).  All I can say its well worth it.

Now, when you start include hgh or start cycling thats where costs raise sharply.  Stick to trt and you'll be fine.


----------



## Mensa273 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks.  I think that's how I'm going to go.


----------



## Magical (Dec 11, 2014)

I went through a clinic and its crazy expensive. I paid for the stickers that have my name on them. Now Im just going to run ugl products to save money


----------

